# Favourite thing on T.V at the moment...



## Master of Blades (May 18, 2003)

Whats everybody been watching on Tv recently? Cuz down here in the UK Big Brother is about to start up again.....as well as the new series of 6 feet under  Cant wait


----------



## Kirk (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whats everybody been watching on Tv recently? Cuz down here in the UK Big Brother is about to start up again.....as well as the new series of 6 feet under  Cant wait  *



And to think I took you to be a fan of "Queer As Folk"


----------



## Jill666 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And to think I took you to be a fan of "Queer As Folk"  *



Thanks Kirk! I needed that.

I have been following Six Feet Under (we're mid-season here).

I watch baseball and movies. That's about it- I'll catch a sitcom on occasion, but if I have time at home usually I'll read-or frig around on the computer.

My husband watches both the history channel or the discovery channel a great deal, so if it's interesting I'll pay attention.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 18, 2003)

Why the National Basketball Association playoffs of course! What else is there on that's worth watching...


----------



## Master of Blades (May 18, 2003)

You got Basketball on the brain.....


----------



## tarabos (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whats everybody been watching on Tv recently? Cuz down here in the UK Big Brother is about to start up again.....as well as the new series of 6 feet under  Cant wait  *



Big Brother?!

you Brits like that show? man...i think that has to be the worst of all the "reality" shows over here..and that's saying a lot.

what's my favorite...? even though they just had the season finale so technically it isn't on right now, it would have to be Angel on the WB.

other than that i love Law and Order, but not that Criminal Intent one.


----------



## fist of fury (May 19, 2003)

I don't really watch much t.v any more not much I like too watch. I hate reality shows and there's not many good sitcoms on to watch.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 19, 2003)

I used to watch Black Sash, before they cancelled it after FOUR WHOLE EPISODES!!!:rpo: :rpo: :rpo: :rpo: :rpo: :rpo: :rpo: 

:soapbox: Seems like they might try to let a show find its audience (and vice versa) before they send it down the tubes!:toilclaw:

I say we get our torches and pitchforks, go down to the network offices, and... sorry, gotta go.  The orderlies are here to take me to today's electroshock.

Living in a room with soft walls,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Master of Blades (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *Big Brother?!
> 
> you Brits like that show? man...i think that has to be the worst of all the "reality" shows over here..and that's saying a lot.
> ...



Are you kidding! We created that show man! Sure the Germans had more sex....and that other random country had a strike....But we had a FAT girl get naked when she was VERY drunk one night  

Plus this series there gonna be even more cruel to the people....So should be fun to watch :ticked:


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 19, 2003)

24. But after tomorrow that will be over, so I guess I'm going to have to find some reality show to watch. :shrug:


----------



## tarabos (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Are you kidding! We created that show man! Sure the Germans had more sex....and that other random country had a strike....But we had a FAT girl get naked when she was VERY drunk one night
> 
> Plus this series there gonna be even more cruel to the people....So should be fun to watch :ticked: *



maybe it's better over there...but over here it really sucks...along with all the other reality shows.


----------



## Posiview (May 20, 2003)

> Whats everybody been watching on Tv recently? Cuz down here in the UK Big Brother is about to start up again.....as well as the new series of 6 feet under  Cant wait



First Big Brother was great, great, great; the last one was crap, crap, crap!!

Watching M*A*S*H*again - brilliant series.  I saw it when I was younger but can't remember the last episode...?????

Also watching the 'Walking with...' series which has to rate amongst the best TV ever.  I saw the American series that focused on dinosaurs - I didn't rate it thougth!

Andy Sheader


----------



## Jill666 (May 20, 2003)

I miss the Job, speaking of shows that barely had time to find its audience. I loved the first season of Titus- it was like living my childhood all over again. There aren't any sitcoms that I follow now, and I hate so-called reality shows! Hate. Ridiculous waste of time. :soapbox:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *First Big Brother was great, great, great; the last one was crap, crap, crap!!
> 
> Watching M*A*S*H*again - brilliant series.  I saw it when I was younger but can't remember the last episode...?????
> ...



I thought the last one was better then the first.......and have you seen that The Sun is offering £50,000 pounds to the first couple that will have sex on Big Brother.......there also supposedly putting a Transvestite in there.......Talk about trying to boost the ratings   

Next they will be putting a Prostitute in there......You know where there weekly budget will go then


----------



## fist of fury (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I miss the Job, speaking of shows that barely had time to find its audience. I loved the first season of Titus- it was like living my childhood all over again. There aren't any sitcoms that I follow now, and I hate so-called reality shows! Hate. Ridiculous waste of time. :soapbox: *



Yeah Titus was one of the better shows on that's why I knew it wouldn't last.


----------



## fist of fury (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *also supposedly putting a Transvestite in there.......Talk about trying to boost the ratings
> *



Hey congratulations on your first t.v. appearance.


----------



## Jill666 (May 20, 2003)

*whispers* (that's not full make-up, that's just bronzer. The lad just wants some color).

Although I'm not sure how to expain the skirt.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> **whispers* (that's not full make-up, that's just bronzer. The lad just wants some color).
> 
> Although I'm not sure how to expain the skirt.  *



:shrug:.......Yeah what Jill said! And the Skirt.........well thats non of your business


----------



## MartialArtist (May 29, 2003)

South Park :shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 29, 2003)

Anything where humans get hurt while doing something stupid.  The more painful, the funnier.

Everytime my wife hears me laugh while watching such shows, she reminds me how evil I am.

Despite the continuity busting (yes, I'm an ex-fanboy), I watch Smallville.  Farscape, until those...discharges...at SciFi Channel cancelled it.

And cartoons.  Gotta watch the cartoons.  Most realistic TV there is.

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *
> Farscape, until those...discharges...at SciFi Channel cancelled it.
> 
> ...



You just wont let that go will you 
:shrug:


----------



## Aikikitty (May 29, 2003)

All of my favorite Anime cartoons are on rerun.   I suppose my favorite thing (right now) are the new episodes of Trading Spaces. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *All of my favorite Anime cartoons are on rerun.   I suppose my favorite thing (right now) are the new episodes of Trading Spaces.
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Oooh, that reminds me...Monster Garage!

Cthulhu


----------



## Jill666 (May 30, 2003)

And American Chopper-


----------



## dearnis.com (May 30, 2003)

Cops of course.
And the Shield....it was so much fun hearing my ex ask "you can't really do that, can you???!!!"


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 30, 2003)

My FAVORITE show is MartialTalk!!!!! hehehehehahahaha!!!!!  There's ALWAYS DRAMA, HEATED ARGUMENTS, BEAUTIFUL WOMEN, SOME REAL BAD A$$ FIGHTERS, AND GREAT TOPICS. 


:argue: :ladysman: :duel: :boxing: :cheers:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *My FAVORITE show is MartialTalk!!!!! hehehehehahahaha!!!!!  There's ALWAYS DRAMA, HEATED ARGUMENTS, BEAUTIFUL WOMEN, SOME REAL BAD A$$ FIGHTERS, AND GREAT TOPICS.
> 
> 
> :argue: :ladysman: :duel: :boxing: :cheers: *




*cough*SUCKUP*cough*


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **cough*SUCKUP*cough*  *


 OOOOOOHHHHHHH RRRREEEEEEAAAAALLLLLLYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

You guys ever notice that Master of Blades sounds like MASTURB@#*$  ????????? hehehehehahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## redfang (May 30, 2003)

Primetime Glick on Comedy Central is hilarious.  Otherwise it's reruns of the Simpsons, Futurama and South Park.  And the odd rerun of any variety of Star Trek or Xena, or Buffy.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *OOOOOOHHHHHHH RRRREEEEEEAAAAALLLLLLYYYYY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys ever notice that Master of Blades sounds like MASTURB@#*$  ????????? hehehehehahahaha!!!!!!
> ...



Come again.......:shrug:


----------



## spook mma (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *
> 
> You guys ever notice that Master of Blades sounds like MASTURB@#*$  ????????? hehehehehahahaha!!!!!!
> ...



LOL, i never noticed till now!

MOB, your name shares a close resemblance to 'master of bating' as KenpoDragon so keenly pointed out.   :rofl: 

(no disrespect intended) :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *LOL, i never noticed till now!
> 
> MOB, your name shares a close resemblance to 'master of bating' as KenpoDragon so keenly pointed out.   :rofl:
> ...



No disrespect taken.....Among my skills with a blade I am also a great Mass Debator and a Cunning Linguist! :rofl: 

Damn I loved Austin Powers.....


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Come again.......:shrug: *


 I'm sure that's what your BOYFRIEND told you!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Among my skills with a blade*


* Is that what you call your little friend??? 






			I am also a great Mass Debator
		
Click to expand...

 You spelled it wrong again M.O.B it is spelled MASTURB@#&*  




			Damn I loved Austin Powers.....
		
Click to expand...

 What "part" of HIM do you LOVE again, is it his hairy chest???? HAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  *


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *I'm sure that's what your BOYFRIEND told you!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: *



Okay you have really had too much chocolate.......:shrug:


----------

